# Standing to Pee Unfair



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Advantage to boys when it comes to "Physics".......Gotta ban boys standing to pee. Urinals must go......Friggin turds.....

https://www.tes.com/news/school-news/breaking-views/taking-pee-out-physics-how-boys-are-getting-a-leg

https://pjmedia.com/parenting/2017/09/16/patriarchy-alert-standing-pee-gives-boys-unfair-advantage-physics/


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow I thought this was a parody... oh my


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the first sentence in the link says it all 
the part were they say " you may think us daft" they are, it is called genetics and is they way boys are made period.
there is a reason why men and women are different -and I am not talking about sex-I am talking about natural skill sets and abilities and mentality.
there is a reason men are at least 30 percent physically larger and stronger and less emotional and pee standing up and it has nothing to do with understanding physics it has everything to do with mobility - think caveman.
are men better in my opinion =no, are women better again =no, to me we are equal but in different ways I don't expect a woman to be able to keep up with a man, and I do not expect a man to keep up with a woman = we both have advantages and disadvantages that the other side need to realize and stop comparing each other.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The word "unfair" is severely over-used.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I know a couple of hen pecked guys who claim to squat when they go wee wee..and one guy who does it cause hes the one who has to clean up the splashing. I cant do it cause I dont like to get my bizness wet. I also used to know a lady who could do it standing up..she did a good job but had to aim it manually and it was sorta messy.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I never heard of PeeBall. Such an enlightening article.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I fall to see a problem. If women want to pee standing up. Let them. They are only limiting their own horizons by not doing so. 
Just quit your damn complaining.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I heard that on red-eye radio last night. What do you expect? this is the "it's not my fault" excuse world we are living today. Hell, ask Hillary, she stated among a long list of other reasons she lost the elections (none was her fault, of course) was that women who really wanted to vote for her was so intimidated by their overbearing spouses, even in the privacy of the voting booth, they were afraid to mark their ballot for her.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..white men are evil.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> I heard that on red-eye radio last night. What do you expect? this is the "it's not my fault" excuse world we are living today. Hell, ask Hillary, she stated among a long list of other reasons she lost the elections (none was her fault, of course) was that women who really wanted to vote for her was so intimidated by their overbearing spouses, even in the privacy of the voting booth, they were afraid to mark their ballot for her.


Amazing that Hillary doesn't even consider the possibility that she sucks ..... and a majority of Americans don't think she has America's best interests in mind.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> I heard that on red-eye radio last night. What do you expect? this is the "it's not my fault" excuse world we are living today. Hell, ask Hillary, she stated among a long list of other reasons she lost the elections (none was her fault, of course) was that women who really wanted to vote for her was so intimidated by their overbearing spouses, even in the privacy of the voting booth, they were afraid to mark their ballot for her.


Amazing that Hillary doesn't even consider the possibility that she sucks ..... and a majority of Americans don't think she has America's best interests in mind.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It's not unfair women can stand to the occasion!

How to Urinate Standing Up as a Female: 7 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

TG said:


> The word "unfair" is severely over-used.


Always brings to mind a toddler throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

deserth3 said:


> I fall to see a problem. If women want to pee standing up. Let them. They are only limiting their own horizons by not doing so. ...........


Yep. Most can. They simply fail by not even trying.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Problem solved.










You're welcome.
Next?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I always say one should learn one new thing everyday, well I can call it a day, I learneded somthing.....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Unless the little catcher is expandable dont think it would hold enough for a large bladdered Okie Two Sacker..and once they get going they cant seem to quit. Stopping in midstream strains theri Kreugle muscles or something. Gynecology 101 was a long time ago.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This topic needs to die lol


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Amazing that Hillary doesn't even consider the possibility that she sucks ..... and a majority of Americans don't think she has America's best interests in mind.


She doesn't suck. That's where Monica cums in.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no what does Hilary Clinton and a black hole have in common?















THEY BOTH SUCK!!!!!!


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

They actually sell contraptions to help women pee standing up if they want. I'm pretty happy being a woman and sitting down to pee..so that's not on my list of preps. 

Honestly, I wouldn't want to be a man. Men have very rigid gender stereotypes set out for them by society. People would never get away with talking to little girls the way they do little boys. It's OK for girls to do boy things, but not the other way around. I love men, but wouldn't wanna be one.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

Ah geeze...this is right up there with the woman who complained that Hobby Lobby had cotton plants for decorations. These people need better things to do.

I have a Go Girl that I use when I am out in the woods because it is a pain to drop your pants to go outside, especially when it is cold. 

Droid did it!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ummm ..... excuse me Ladies and **** ...... who really cares how you take a piss?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Unfair is incorrect. The lack opportunity based on current norms. We should partner every girl with a boy so that they can "Take Aim" for themselves. It Teached two things...the ballistics science and also how difficult it is to predict the angle of departure urine will take...which should give them the understanding to stop blaming us for peeing on the toilet seat.

This things gotta mind of its own when aiming...

https://pjmedia.com/parenting/2017/09/16/patriarchy-alert-standing-pee-gives-boys-unfair-advantage-physics/[/QUOTE]


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

Funny,

A lot of wifes here in Germany make my friends sit to pee! They say it helps keep the toilet clean but after this I think it goes deeper than that...... :vs_rightHere:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I would like to apologize to all weirdos out there this morning, I stood up to pee and didn't realize is was offending anyone until after the second shake, come to think of it, how do you women shake it after standing to pee, just curious.....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The only people bitching about pee splatter on toilets are the ones who are probably sick of cleaning those toilets lol
Be a man and wipe the splatter off after each use and maybe clean the occasional toilet just to surprise her, she'll find that sexy as hell :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Things people say on their way to pee ....

Gotta take a piss
Gonna shake the dew off of my lilly
Gonna see a man about a horse
Gonna take a whiz
Gonna water the lawn


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> THings people say on their way to oee ....
> 
> Gotta take a piss
> Gonna shake the dew off of my lilly
> ...


No matter how much you shake and dance , the last drop will land on your pants ....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rstanek said:


> No matter how much you shake and dance , the last drop will land on your pants ....


Or two.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

TG said:


> The only people bitching about pee splatter on toilets are the ones who are probably sick of cleaning those toilets lol
> Be a man and wipe the splatter off after each use and maybe clean the occasional toilet just to surprise her, she'll find that sexy as hell :vs_laugh:


OR----------------- just lift the lid and leave it up!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> the first sentence in the link says it all
> the part were they say " you may think us daft" they are,


What will liberal nut jobs think of next. Hell I just got out of the hospital and only wished I could sit down much less stand to pee when I have to answer the call of nature! (Hopefully after next week I can do one or the other after a follow up visit to my doctor!) You just got to wonder what these idiots are gonna come up with next. Actually thats kinda scary when you think about it...


----------



## Amy (Sep 25, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> You're welcome.
> Next?


A funnel from the auto department in Walmart is cheaper and works.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Things people say on their way to pee ....
> 
> Gotta take a piss
> Gonna shake the dew off of my lilly
> ...


Gotta check the temp of the water
Gotta drain the old Ghila Monster
Gotta bleed the Lizzard 
Back in the old sinning days..the Going to see a man about a horse was reserved for trying to explain to Mama where I was going was none of her business and I would be gone a while. Usually wound up coming in before daylight reeking of gin and cheap perfume..lol. All this jurination talk jogged my memory on a sign next to the urinal in a watering hole I visiited one time. It say.."Anybody can piss on the floor...be a hero and shit on the ceiling."...that can tickle a funny bone right there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Amy said:


> A funnel from the auto department in Walmart is cheaper and works.


Reckon where a gal stores that thing when she is just walking around and don't need to pee? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Amy said:


> A funnel from the auto department in Walmart is cheaper and works.


I bet the one with the flex hose would be quite entertaining!


----------



## Amy (Sep 25, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Reckon where a gal stores that thing when she is just walking around and don't need to pee? Asking for a friend.


I kept one in the trunk of my car with a Ziploc bag to put it in. It was easy to grab and throw in my backpack. I had some friends who would refuse to squat in the fields or woods when we were country cruising or hiking. I'd just squat becuase it was less work.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I bet the one with the flex hose would be quite entertaining!


yah but they still don't understand about trajectory. LOL


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TG said:


> The only people bitching about pee splatter on toilets are the ones who are probably sick of cleaning those toilets lol
> Be a man and wipe the splatter off after each use and maybe clean the occasional toilet just to surprise her, she'll find that sexy as hell :vs_laugh:


My wife did...saw me cleaning the toilet...SHe said.."Oh baby ...there gonna be some sucking and humming coming your way when you get done".....man I was like ready to go...walked out of that bathroom on three legs....and she gave me the Vacuum cleaner and told me to start downstairs and work upstairs...and you'll get what you always dream of....

Got upstairs later, came down the hall, and they was two women in our bedroom changing clothes, my wife and her friend. They looked awesome....I proudly said I'm done now baby ....

SHe said, good. Me and Chrystal are headed out for a while, you can sleep uninterrupted for the next couple of hour. then they left . I intentionally pissed on every toilet seat in the house after that...False advertising!!!!!


----------

